# need a bait to catch groundhogs



## trapdoor (Feb 25, 2007)

I need a bait to use in a live trap. I can't shoot them,I've got nosy neighbors.


----------



## jimpickens (Aug 11, 2007)

Try tomato plant roots I know a guy in Ohio who lived along the Miami River who had problems with them in his garden and they loved his tomatoes although he never used a box trap he just shot them with a 22long rifle and tossed them in the river.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Get a apple and make a hole all the way threw it and thread
some wire or string or something and tie it to the back of the trap or else he'll just sneak in there and grab and go..... works good.. had a whole bunch last year geeting in around the barn behing grandmas house....


----------

